# [Allgemein] Capture Problem



## Doofkatze (7. November 2002)

Also ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe eine Sony DCR-PC 10E 
und seit neustem wenn ich ein Video capturen will dann kommen an der Seite so Bunte Kästchen sieht aus wie beim zurückspulen hab verschiedene Kassetten ausprobiert.Und immer das gleiche.
Ich Capture über meinen Sound Blaster Audigy. Hab auch schon ein anderes Kabel ausprobiert.
Bitte helft mir hab ka was ich machen soll.
Danke im Vorraus 
Doofkatze


----------



## goela (8. November 2002)

Erscheinen diese "bunte Kästchen" auch, wenn Du das Video auf dem Fernseher ausgibst?

Ich würde mal auf eine verschmutzten, wenn nicht sogar beschädigten Videokopf tippen.
Möglicherweise siehst Du dies nur auf dem Computer, da dort mehr vom DV-Bild sichtbar wird als nachher auf dem Fernseher!


----------



## Doofkatze (8. November 2002)

Ne auf dem Fernseher seh ich diese Kästchen nur vereinzelt. 
Ich hab die Kamera vor 4 monaten bei ebay gekauft. Und wenn dieser Play Kopf kaputt ist dann is das echt sch*****. 
Weiss vieleicht zufällig wie man dann gegen diesen einen vorgehen kann der einem das verkauft hat ? 
mFg 
Doofkatze


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. November 2002)

Wenn du die Cam vor 4mon gekauft hast, wirst du gegen niemanden vorgehen können - da die Ware ja quasi beim Kauf in gutem Zustand war.
 

Es gibt so kleine Bänder, die die Köpfe reinigen, vielleicht kannst du die mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Doofkatze (8. November 2002)

Ach ******** hey ueberall wirst du beschissen. Na trotzdem vielen Dank ich werd mal die Sache mit dem Reinigunsband ausprobieren.
Thx @ all answers
mFg Doofkatze


----------



## goela (8. November 2002)

Also mein Vater hatte auch schon mal das Problem mit "Klötzchen"! Lag daran, das die Kamera schmutzig war! War im Urlaub und er hat einfach reingepustet und ein neues Band eingelegt.
Dann gings wieder! War glaube ich auch ne PC10E!


----------



## Doofkatze (8. November 2002)

Ok dann probier ich des mal aus....
Vielen Dank schonmal. WO kann ich den solche Reinigunskassetten im Inet bestellen ?


----------



## Doofkatze (8. November 2002)

Ach gott ich glaub ich geb mir die Kugel so ein Dreck echt jetzt geht 
die Kamera gar nich mehr. wenn ich ne Kasette rein tu spuckt der sie sofort wieder aus. 
Toll im 850 € im Anus....


----------



## goela (8. November 2002)

Werf mal die Flinte nicht so schnell ins Korn. Vielleicht ist ja die Kamera auch nur irgendwie feucht geworden? Wird vielleicht irgendwo soetwas angezeigt? Wenn sie irgendwie Kondenswasser meldet, spuckt die Kamera ein Band wieder aus - das Band könnte sich nämlich um den Kopf wickeln.
Am besten vielleicht mal "trocken legen". Schau mal in der Bedienungsanleitung ob da irgendwie ein Symbol auf dem Display angezeigt wird!


----------



## Doofkatze (9. November 2002)

Ja das heisst das der Play Knopf schmutzig ist.
ich hab zwei Stunden mit nem ganz feinen Pinsel da drin rum gesäubert jetzt gehts wieder sogar ohne diese blöde bunten Kästchen. Also nochmal ganz vielen Dank für die Mühe
Mfg 
Doofkatze


----------



## goela (11. November 2002)

> Also nochmal ganz vielen Dank für die Mühe


Wir hatten ja nicht die Mühe! Du musstes ja putzen, wir haben nur den Hinweis gegeben!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. November 2002)

Um sich Arbeit solcher Art zu vereinfachen, kann man sich auch diese kleinen Tools kaufen:

Das Gerät besteht quasi aus einem Blasebalg mit einem Pinsel vorne dran. Man kann also Pinseln und das Weggepinselte prima wegpusten oder anders herum. Ich glaube die sind ursprüngliche für Vinylplatten oder Modelleisenbahne gedacht - aber für sowas kann man sie auch missbrauchen.


----------



## Doofkatze (11. November 2002)

Hehe werd ich mir merken. Ne ich denk ich werd schauen dass ich die Cam wieder verkauf. Weil ich hab grad gesehn dass wenn man ne Cam mit DV in hat und das geschnittene dann exportiert dass die quali ja aller erste sahne ist. 
Ich denk ich werd mir die Sony DCR-PC 101E zulegen. Was haltet ihr von der Cam ? 
greetz 
Doofkatze


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. November 2002)

Kommt wohl ganz darauf an, was du machen willst.

Ich für meinen Teil filme selber ja eigentlich kaum - und wenn dann aus irgendwelchen kreativen | stylischen Gründen sprich ich bin da nur an den Belichtungszeiten und am Focus zugangen.

Für "normale" Videos reicht die Sony natürlich zu 100% núr hat sie nicht die Features wie einen guten manuellen Focus oder genaue Belichtungseinstellungen.

Also sag mal an, was du mit ihr machen willst.


----------



## Doofkatze (11. November 2002)

Ja also eigentlich mehr so aus Spass filmen so Urlaubsfilme etc..
Son bisschen Skatevideo.. 
Dann hatten wir u.U vor so nen kleinen Star-Wars Film zu drehen ( an der Stelle nochmal thx @ bubi für das AfterFX tutorial )
Aber sonst eigentlich nichts grosses aber die DCR-PC10e also die ich jetzt hab is naja es hält sich in grenzen.
mfg 
doofaktze


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. November 2002)

Hmm also für sowas sollte eigentlich auch eine 900 Euro Cam ausreichen - es kommt halt immer ganz auf die Anwendung an.
Wenn du Filme nur so aus Joke filmen willst, brauchst du keine gute Cam - willst du Filme seriös filmen; also losgehen um zu filmen und nicht mit Filmtasche losgehen, dann sollte es schon was Besseres sein.


----------



## Doofkatze (11. November 2002)

hmm also die DCR-PC 101 E wirds für so ca 900 € bei ebay geben aber ich will halt auf alle fälle mal eine miT DV-IN weil das is echt heftig geil sowas.
Oder die DCR-PC 8 is halt noch keine von diesen Megapixel cams von sony aber auch nich schlecht denk ich mal.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. November 2002)

Megapixel ist ein reiner Marketinggag und hat nichts mit der realen Leistung zu tun, da dort auch die Photoauflösung reinfließt.


----------

